# can your internet router or network get a virus??



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

hi
i know it sounds like a stupid question but its the only thing i can think of! or maybe the master pc that setup the router?
On my mothers laptop when searching in google and you click on any link it takes you straight to ebay or youtube!
i thought must be a web page hijacker so i have lent her my laptop which i know is virus free but when i search for aol on mine in her house and clicked the link the same thing happend!! 
anyone know what this could be??
thanks in advance dan:wave:


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Routers can be poisoned. Reboot it and then change the password on it.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, its possible for your router to be infected. If it's happening on multiple computers all using the router, then it sounds like that's the culprit. 

On the back of your router there is a little black reset button. Using a pen or paper clip, press in the button and hold it down until the lights stop blinking. 

You'll then need to reset the router's wireless security, including changing the login and password. If you need further assistance with this, please provide the make and model of the router.


----------



## DanHoyle (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks for the quick responce 
i've never heard of it lol thought it was a stupid question
thanks again dan


----------

